

Ecuador's Correa says Biden asked him to deny Edward Snowden asylum - spikels
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/29/edward-snowden-biden-correa-talks

======
uvdiv
_" I think WikiLeaks, if you've looked at past history … their focus isn't
necessarily the constitution of the United States."_

Which is truly remarkable, seeing how they are based in Sweden.

